# SHARKS Oh MY! Thanks to "Grillin or Chillin Time"



## Gonzo

Not quite sure the name of the boat but I can't thank you enough for going down with me to recover my camera considering you just witnessed the fiasco with those three aggressive sharks following my partner and I all the way to the top. I think my dive buddy had to clean his wetsuit out and would not go back down with me. So glad you did and because of you, I now have my GoPro camera. I hope this note finds you as I would most definitely like to buy you and your lady a couple of beers!

The only way those sharks could have been that aggressive is that others must have been giving up their fish. I sure as hell was not giving up mine!!

I am starting to rethink if I should get a powerhead!!

Cheers and see ya out there again!!

Thanks again!!

P.S. If anyone knows who owns that boat, pls forward any info you have on them as I would really like to contact them.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I would love to see some footage! Did the camera drop before you could get some shark video?


----------



## Gonzo

aquatic argobull said:


> I would love to see some footage! Did the camera drop before you could get some shark video?


No, unfortunately with all the commotion, it fell lens down into the sand. It would have been great footage if it came out. It was identical to another video posted a while back in which a diver hit an amberjack, tied it to the wreck and had to fight off two pesyy sharks. The difference was these boys were bigger. Three 6-7ft bullsharks.


----------



## below me

i never go out looking to shoot a shark but having a powerhead on me makes me feel more comfortable down there. i usually only take 2 bullets. might have to start carrying more if the sharks are ganging up on us. 2 guys on my crew got hammered by four 6(ish)-footers on the russian freighter this weekend. if that happened to me, there would damn sure be 2 less sharks swimming around the gulf!


----------



## tljbabc

*sharks*

hey gonzo glad you guys are ok i am the one that picked you 2 out of the water and took you to your boat, after you left a few more divers showed up and they were still down there, glad you made it up safe.


----------



## SaltAddict

Below me... Once you pop one, the others usually (not always) haul ass. I had 4 on me at the Pete tide. One would not give up. On her 4th charge she wasn't playing. When I popped her, the other 3 disappeared.


----------



## below me

SaltAddict said:


> Below me... Once you pop one, the others usually (not always) haul ass. I had 4 on me at the Pete tide. One would not give up. On her 4th charge she wasn't playing. When I popped her, the other 3 disappeared.


good to know. i hope i never have to use it. you think it's just the noise that scares them off or them witnessing your smoke their buddy?


----------



## aquatic argobull

Gonzo said:


> It was identical to another video posted a while back in which a diver hit an amberjack, tied it to the wreck and had to fight off two pesyy sharks. The difference was these boys were bigger. Three 6-7ft bullsharks.


dang.


----------



## SaltAddict

They had an immediate reaction to the noise. I had a dead on brain shot. Not very much blood.


----------



## Gonzo

tljbabc said:


> hey gonzo glad you guys are ok i am the one that picked you 2 out of the water and took you to your boat, after you left a few more divers showed up and they were still down there, glad you made it up safe.


Thanks a lot! Much appreciated. Hope I see ya out there again, I will pass some beers onto you. You picked my buddy up and I swam back to my boat. He was most definitely freaked out. It's one thing to see them following you and circling closely but its completely another thing to see one of them coming up at you almost vertically with his mouth open, that's when I spun him around and he put out his speargun and he turned away


----------



## Gonzo

SaltAddict said:


> Below me... Once you pop one, the others usually (not always) haul ass. I had 4 on me at the Pete tide. One would not give up. On her 4th charge she wasn't playing. When I popped her, the other 3 disappeared.


Thanks for posting. That's is good info. I will most definitely be ordering a powerhead. That last one that was coming up at us with it's mouth open was probably like the one you shot, he would have probably gotten one in the mouth if I had one. My concern with these three was that I had no time. As soon as I hit the fish, they came out of no where and were on top of me. Looking back and thinking about it, I don't even know if I would have had time to put the powerhead on. Where you able to keep your fish?


----------



## Gonzo

tljbabc said:


> hey gonzo glad you guys are ok i am the one that picked you 2 out of the water and took you to your boat, after you left a few more divers showed up and they were still down there, glad you made it up safe.


Do you know if they shot anything? Those three were already agitated so curious if they shot anything. They probably said something since you mentioned it.


----------



## SaltAddict

I cannot speak for your situation... But mine... The bigger female came in four times. The first three were lumbering, wide, sweeping turns. The fourth, pec fins were down and her intent was certain. I drew my gun (after 3 attempts to take my fish) back to where the trigger was by my ear (no other option) and I pulled the trigger. I had time to swap my power head to main shaft and time to determine "this is the last option."


----------



## SaltAddict

My standard line... In diving... Don't Panic. Even when it seems like you don't have time to think... You still have moments... Use them wise.


----------



## tljbabc

*dive*

hey gonzo i do not think they shot anything there were 5-6 of them they did 2 dives and never came up with any fish


----------



## Ozeanjager

*If you don't mind*

Where we're you if you don't mind me asking. They were invisible until you killed something , or did you see them check your statins on the way down?


----------



## Gonzo

Towards the end of my first dive, I saw only one Bull who was at a distance of about 30ft away. On the second dive, I did not see any until I shot a fish. As I posted in another thread, everything happened pretty fast. As soon as I hit the fish, one, then two then three showed up. All within seconds. What caught me by surprise was that they were not slowly cruising around as if to say, hey what's going on here. They were immediately excited and swimming fast and erratically obviously trying to locate the injured fish. The other thing that surprised me was that they continued to follow us all the way up to within 10ft from the top.


----------



## SaltAddict

The snap of the bands on a speargun is a dinner bell to sharks. I missed a cobia on the Born again. In less than a second I had 3 sand bar sharks all over me with no fish on the spear and none on my stringer. They know that sound. They never charged me, but they were doing the dinner dance all around me.


----------



## Sailorboy

morning:
has anybody had exprience w/ the "shark shield" other than something more to get tangled it looks like a great idea. also durability?


----------



## Cajun Spearit

Gonzo said:


> Note quite sure the name of the boat but I can't thank you enough for going down with me to recover my camera considering you just witnessed the fiasco with those three aggressive sharks following my partner and I all the way to the top. I think my dive buddy had to clean his wetsuit out and would not go back down with me. So glad you did and because of you, I now have my GoPro camera. I hope this note finds you as I would most definitely like to buy you and your lady a couple of beers!
> 
> The only way those sharks could have been that aggressive is that others must have been giving up their fish. I sure as hell was not giving up mine!!
> 
> I am starting to rethink if I should get a powerhead!!
> 
> Cheers and see ya out there again!!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> P.S. If anyone knows who owns that boat, pls forward any info you have on them as I would really like to contact them.


Hey Gonzo, that was my buddy Ben that went down with you. I think his forum handle is Bamaben. He told me your story. We dove the Tex yesterday...it was a great dive. Didn't see anything worth shooting, but saw lots of cool stuff. I'll post the video tonight. Did see a big bull shark circling about...


----------



## Gonzo

Cajun Spearit said:


> Hey Gonzo, that was my buddy Ben that went down with you. I think his forum handle is Bamaben. He told me your story. We dove the Tex yesterday...it was a great dive. Didn't see anything worth shooting, but saw lots of cool stuff. I'll post the video tonight. Did see a big bull shark circling about...


Awesome! Thanks so much for the info. I will try looking up his handle and send him a note!!


----------



## bamaben

Gonzo,
I logged in for the first time in a long time and saw you message, shot one back to you. That was my last day in Pcola before I headed back to Afghanistan. I was happy to drop down and help find your camera. I've dove that wreck quite a few time and seen plenty of sharks, so it really didnt bother me to get wet.

Glad you and your dive buddy made it out and your camera was found. The giant grouper sitting on my anchor line was worth the trip down.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Damn Gonzo! I go on yoour first "get wet" adventure in a few years, and then no phone call to go diving with you guys?? I'm hurt!

But I'm guessing know what wreck you were on, same one I took you and wade to. Told you there were usually 3 very pushy sharks on it. As soon as I put the powerhead on tough they stay just out of range, never have been able to pop one of them.

Thanx for not posting the name of the wreck too!:thumbup: Told you it was a good go-to spot that not a lot of people know about


----------



## Gonzo

*dive*

Clay-Doh, hey brother, it was not the same wreck you took me. I'll send ya a text and let you know which one we were at. I have not been back to that wreck since we went back in March. Would love to go again with you now that I finally have my gear set up correctly. Man, we can go in my boat, much cheaper on gas with the 4 strokes. Cheers, Gonz


----------



## Lyin Too

I dont dive because of this, I dont think I could ever be comfortable. That being said. Do any of y'all ever get bit or hurt by these dudes?


----------



## SaltAddict

I have punched many a shark on the snout and have been lucky so far. I have yet to have one of the territorial sharks chase me out of the water, but I've heard many stories.


----------



## below me

Lyin Too said:


> I dont dive because of this, I dont think I could ever be comfortable. That being said. Do any of y'all ever get bit or hurt by these dudes?


if i saw that bad boy, i'd gtfo of the water. i've grown accustomed to seeing 7-8 footers. they usually keep their distance.


----------



## dobs

Had a shark shield for my daughter who was my dive buddy....I'm not sure if it worked or not (no sharks bothered us when I shot fish....)...but I will say its doing something. She forgot to turn it off when we surfaced as we closed to the boat the whip antenna hit me...felt like a damn mule kicked me in the jaw! Felt it in my fillings....was crazy. 

Anyhow, placebo or functional..still can't say She now dives without it...but my boy just got certified so I'm probably going to see if it is still functional


----------

